# Letter to Apple: Open up the iPod platform!



## simX (Apr 9, 2002)

The iPod is a very awesome device.  I use it for my music, and now, through Apple's new software, to store some of my contacts (although I haven't entered all of the information yet).

However, I think the iPod could benefit from some third-party software.  I know there are hacks to get appointments and stuff like that on to your iPod, but they're just that: hacks.  They basically insert dummy playlists and stuff.

It would be great, though, to have third-party iPod applications.  Like games  Tetris would be AWESOME with a scroll wheel, and same with a vertical scroll fighter game (like Deimos Rising)!  Or productivity  appointments and to do lists.  These could all become nice integrated applications and implementations on the iPod if only you, Apple, would open up the development to third parties.

The iPod is begging to be much more than an MP3 player, with that oh-so-intuitive scroll wheel!  New users to the iPod wouldn't have to install third-party software if they didn't want to, leaving their iPod nice and clean.  But people who don't want to carry around multiple gadgets could install software that makes the iPod a true easy-to-use organizer.

Just think of it: third parties could even make a keyboard peripheral that plugged into the headphone or FireWire port, that would allow you to enter information even if you weren't at your Mac!  While I don't know if I, personally, would benefit from all of these implementations, I know that somewhere, someone out there would appreciate them.

So, please, Apple, I implore you: open up the iPod platform (if you can call it that).


----------



## WDRAM (Apr 16, 2002)

I was at the Apple Store with my friend a couple weeks ago and he showed me an easter-egg breakout game (like HardBall on a Palm, with a paddle and a ball and a bunch of blocks on the top of the screen) on the iPod. it was cool to control the paddle with the scroll wheel.

Still, the iPod is just for music and textual info..it's no PDA. If you want games, get an....ugh, I can't say it.....an iPaq.....I'm sorry...I'm so sorry everyone.....


----------



## dricci (Apr 16, 2002)

If you buy an iPaq, you're buying Windows.  Just say no to drugs.

Yes, I think Apple should make a developers kit for the iPod. I can't even begin to imagine how many nifty games and other apps we'd see! I'd love to have more games, that would more than justify the purchase of it.


----------

